# 2004 stereo issues



## BLUSHIRT35 (Sep 13, 2004)

it totally sucks thats my issue . i just traded in my 03 gtp with the bose set up that totally blows this away . any suggestions on some simple upgrading of somekind. and yes the amps due shut down so annoying . help


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

as far as the amps shutting down...there's an audio distortion limiter in the computer. you'll have to scroll thru the menu and find it and turn it off. mine did the same thing until i figured out how to turn the *#&$ thing off. as far as the stereo itself, i've never listened to the Bose, but I had the Monsoon stereo in the grand am i had before i got my goat. And this one blows that one away... :shutme


----------



## TORRIDONE (Sep 14, 2004)

Have not listened to the stereo that much,To busy listening to the motor  
My first impression is that sounds pretty good,my vette has a blose, now that sucks! plus you can probably change the stereo head unit down the line, the blose requires removing every component because blose is not compatible with anything! You should be thankful !

Robert


----------



## BLUSHIRT35 (Sep 13, 2004)

the bose in my gtp was incredible 2 subs and six speakers and 2 tweeters . it was ver clear now i know about the amp problem with the distortion level but that keeps the cd from cranking its juice . the distortion level just keeps the amps from working it lowers the volume not the distortion


----------



## pzl1nz (Sep 17, 2004)

*Try the following*

I am really into high quality sound and I actually found that our 04 Goat has a pretty decent sound system, sufficient that I would not change it.

I can get ours to sing by taking the distortion setting off and then changing the EQ to rock and changing the boost to a minus 2.

Give a try and tell me what you think. It may also depend on what you listen to. We are big into Coldplay and the like and it sounds great...we are very pleased.


----------



## BLUSHIRT35 (Sep 13, 2004)

*tried it again*

played with the stereo some more its gotten to be decent just not enough punch in the woofer dept like my 03 gtp had other than that its ok and i listen to judas priest alot if that helps just trying to find a good volume where it cranks and doesnt cut out on me


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

I just got here, and I'm sorry about taking such a cheap shot already, but....

The stereo in this car must be miraculous if it can make Coldplay sound good!

I may have to help mine out somehow. I'm going to be splitting time with my wife on the GTO and my Suzuki Aerio SX, (different, huh?), on which I performed extensive stereo surgery. Great Orion comp set up front, some little Infinity Kappas in back, built a sub into the cargo floor, two solid Cadence amps, and an eq - sounds great.

How about replacing the stock amp and subs with a regular full range amp and some coaxials in the parcel shelf, then tucking an Infinity Basslink somewhere? I'm guessing the stock amp is pretty small, is there much room there? Power and ground ok?


----------



## Napalm (Dec 19, 2004)

Not to be mean but were I used to work in car audio we always said "No high, No Lows must be Bose"

My old Riviera had a full Kenwood Excelon setup and I do miss the MP3, but the Goat has some of the best sound out of a stock setup. Even comparing that to the Mustang Shaker 1000 (supposedly 1000 watts - overated just like their engines).

This car is supposed to have a seperated amp behind the rear seats had anyone checked to see if this is true?


----------



## skibum100_777 (Dec 21, 2004)

does anyone have a problem with the cd player? specifically, does anyone who makes their own cd mixes have a problem playing them in their gto?

i can get my gto to play a burned cd past track 4 or 5. i haven't tried to play an original cd, because i haven't purchased one in maybe 7 or 8 years. 

if it's just mine, i need to get it checked out. thanks.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

skibum100_777 said:


> does anyone have a problem with the cd player? specifically, does anyone who makes their own cd mixes have a problem playing them in their gto?
> 
> i can get my gto to play a burned cd past track 4 or 5. i haven't tried to play an original cd, because i haven't purchased one in maybe 7 or 8 years.
> 
> if it's just mine, i need to get it checked out. thanks.


Don't burn your CDs at speeds greater than 8-16X. That is the solution to this problem with lots of CD players. And I know for a fact it works on the stock Blaupunkt player.


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

My Stratus R/T's Infinity system sounded way better than the GTO's. The bass has no rumble in the GTO and the highs are kind of bland.

-Frank


----------



## skibum100_777 (Dec 21, 2004)

djdub said:


> Don't burn your CDs at speeds greater than 8-16X. That is the solution to this problem with lots of CD players. And I know for a fact it works on the stock Blaupunkt player.


i'll give it a shot, but i think i already tried the slowest write setting on mine. maybe i can find someone that has a slower burner. if i can test a cd that was burned more slowly and it works, i'm sure i can purchase a slower burner for cheap.

thanks dub.


----------



## skibum100_777 (Dec 21, 2004)

fffernan said:


> My Stratus R/T's Infinity system sounded way better than the GTO's. The bass has no rumble in the GTO and the highs are kind of bland.
> 
> -Frank


i had a stratus r/t as well, and i agree with you. i think the better highs in the r/t (especially in the front seats) are because of the tweeters located right inside the door by the sideview mirrors???


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

Is there a way to get the EQ setting to store with a preset station? I listen to a talk show on one station in the morning, and want that on vocal, but when I change to the alternative station for the rest of my driving, I'd like that to always come in Rock.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

i pulled my factory stereo out got the install kit put in a alpine 9833 in changed all the speakers to alpine amp'd them all and put in a custom box for 3 jl audio speakers and put a us600 amp in it pounds arty:


----------



## qonoximiento (Nov 10, 2004)

I also found out my GTO is allergic to burned CD, it will played them in the beginning, then it sort of start to skip...it does not occur with original CD's.

Saludos!


----------



## Joey Waid (Oct 28, 2004)

skibum100_777 said:


> does anyone have a problem with the cd player? specifically, does anyone who makes their own cd mixes have a problem playing them in their gto?
> 
> i can get my gto to play a burned cd past track 4 or 5. i haven't tried to play an original cd, because i haven't purchased one in maybe 7 or 8 years.
> 
> if it's just mine, i need to get it checked out. thanks.


I use burned cds all the time.I burn them work and at home , both work fine in my car.


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Good info here thanks. I have been listening with distortion control *on*, I didn't know it reduced volume. I hate distortion it sounds aweful but I do like it loud! I also made a custom CD in a hurry for New Years and it skips all over the place. I burned it at 16x though and thought I was going to be limited to original CD's. I'll try some other CD's burned at 4x and see if it helps. My CDR's skip the worst at the beggining also which is of course where I usually put the best song. Doh! I'm not gonna go crazy on the sound system of this car, like someone else said the sound of the engine is music to me especially with the SLP intake/exhaust plus all that stereo add on stuff adds weight to an already bloated car :cool


----------



## ls2dude (Jan 2, 2005)

Have any of you done the amp mod in the trunk? You can turn it up another notch or two.

Second, on the burned CD's. I had this problem in my Grand Am and Envoy a few times. One thing I did wrong, maybe you guys aren't, but I was burning the songs at a higher speed than what the CD's were made for. For instance, I was burning at 32x when I only had 24x CD's. I burned myself a CD for the new goat last week and I burned it at 52x with 52x CD's. It plays perfectly.

On the same issue I'd also try and burn them with a different program. I used Nero 6.0 this time and the CD sounds perfect.

Gene


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi Gene,

Can you elaborate a little more on this "turn it up another notch or two" on the amp and how it is done?

Bigger better faster more is my way so tell us how we can turn it up!

arty:


----------



## ls2dude (Jan 2, 2005)

I might as well just provide you to the link @ ls1gto.com. This guy tells you to basically take it out and turn the knob, but I just pulled the carpeting back and reached my hand back there and turned it up. I did it while the stereo was on.

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8150

Gene


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

Just for kicks, advance the fader forward one and turn up the amp in the trunk by a Goat hair.
I think the stage presence biased to the rear (to my ears) was the obvious major shortcoming. ( I don't think I've ever adjusted a fader on any other radio I've ever owned?)


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

Wow i did the same exact thing on mine. I was gunna post it but figured people would think i was crazy for adjusting the fade foward, for sound imaging . I recommend everyone to try ti.

-Frank


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks for the link man it's a GTO "Easter Egg" arty: :cool


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

all i have to say is that there IS, WAS, and NEVER WILL BE a factory car stereo worth a damn, nothing has audio outs, and everything has paper speakers. good luck changing the head unit in the goat cuz there's no wire harness on the radio, it just fits into the gaping hole in the dash and slips into the harness inside the hole. Blose is correct, nothing is campatible, and as far as monsoon or anything of the sort, look at what you are paying for that setup.....you can easily go with a JL setup or an Alpine type R set up for less......installation included.....so think about it when you're all griping about the radios......i've learned not to expect too much with them....especially the blaupunkt in the goats.....they suck


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

oh, and for those of you who turn up the factory amp, good luck keeping the fuse in one from blowing, blew it 4 times inside a week when i first got the car, finally just installed JL subs in the trunk....bad part is, now i have no trunk just a really expensive sub box.


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Well,

Obviously you would rather have loud quality tunes than go fast.
So you have different priorities. That doesn't make you right or us worong... _just different priorities.

So while you are hammering away on your 12 inch sub that weighs 40 lbs if the box was built right (including amp) I will be blowing by you... as you see nothing but my tail lights. But hey man at least your bass is tight right?

Anyway I haven't blown any fuses the normal effect caused by a high gain that strained the amop would be it would shut down lol.

Sounds like someone has been playing with the wiring and just venting lol.

See you later, err hear you later I mean if your not still blowing fuses..

Bottom line is I think mine sounds just fine and at 3625 lbs I am not about to add another 50 blbs in the trunk! :cool :seeya:


----------

